# Cosmic Flyer Value?



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

*Is Cosmic Flyer value same as MaxGlides?*

So what would this be worth. Incorrect pedals, needs new battery tray for the lights to work. Non-horn model. I believe everything else is correct. Very good condition.


----------



## redline1968 (May 3, 2012)

nice bike.  always liked the space age look.  id say 450.00 tops thats what id put on it.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

With that estimate, I think you better hit the deck Mark. These Space Bike Boys are going to be coming after you with both laser barrels blasting .


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 3, 2012)

On value, I have no earthly idea...probably out of this world.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2012)

*value?*

Wow, nice painted Cosmic. You know the Flyer liners seem to be harder to find and very few examples out there.

Many would place a full retail at $250 but, this one could bring more.
The parts all look right except the pedals as you say...But a nice condition bike. The tank lenses are there and they rarely show up. The dash knob is still chromed and that never happens to be the case.

Ebay pricing, I'd say it could go for more, say $350 tops but, someone would really need to have it and they might spend more even.

I'd love to have it in my ever growing collection of Murray tanklights. I've spent nearly $300 for one of my Astro Flites....but, I had to have it!!

Do you own this one Dave?


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

Yeah John, this one is mine.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2012)

I can't seem to find your gallery. Anywho nice bike.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2012)

*How much and how bad one needs it.*

I meant to mention that I had a guy come by and look at another tanklight of mine that I'm selling and he fell in love with my cleaned up chromed Astro Flight. 
He wanted a nice bike and wanted this one. I didn't and really don't want to sell it. I put a price tag, so he would go back to the other cheaper bike, of $500.
He said he'll take it and would pay more if the lights worked.
I didn't sell it but, that goes to show you there are people that are willing to spend more than retail if they have to have it.

These Liner bikes are very popular and the price keeps rising.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input!!! I just sent you a PM


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2012)

The value of what I call "Golden Age" middleweights are all increasing, just at different levels. Guys like me were wise to take in these misfits about 5-6 years ago.

Heck, my first classics were curb finds, a '63 Columbia and a '64 (?) Spaceliner. I still have the Columbia but like a damn fool I watched the Spaceliner get crushed at a scrapyard. Such a stupid move. So I accidently ground off a few digits in the serial number, so what it was repainted twice and missing the rack and tank. The hub was gone too. But the fenders, chaingaurd, deluxe pedals, seat (needed new springs), bars, and wheels all remained. I sold the springer for $5. I got no help and nobody knew anything so being a freshman in high school, trying to find a job and with scrap prices a a record high then, the rest was history. I thought it was worthless.

Scrapping that Spaceliner was as stupid as it gets. Its like crushing a 1958 Plymouth Fury and not knowing it was a Classic.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Its like crushing a 1958 Plymouth Fury and not knowing it was a Classic.




GREAT!!!!!! I just get back from the scrappers, and I see THIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2012)

*Dave...*

Don't click on this link..http://www.rijwiel.net/img/sloop.jpg


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

Very funny! You knew I'd have to click on it. Sheesh, outsmarted buy a young whippersnapper!


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

Kool bike Dave,seriously.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

vincev said:


> Kool bike Dave,seriously.




"Why thank you Vince. So very nice of you to say so", he said while waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

Really! its a kool bike but.....,never mind.its a kool bike.


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Very funny! You knew I'd have to click on it. Sheesh, outsmarted buy a young whippersnapper!




I am finally settling down and it is 2:20 AM. Yet I'm laughing my head off!


----------



## kngtmat (May 4, 2012)

Looks real good.




Perfect 58 Plymouth Fury around $50-$70,000 if it has the 350 and if you were lucky enough to find the rare Fuel Injection in the trunk since most were taken out after they found out they didn't work.


----------

